

Ask HN: Alternate email app on ipad - qwerty_bgcp

The default mail client on the iPad is really really badly designed. I've done some searching on both Google and the Appstore and I was unable to find any decent mail apps. There seems to be quite a demand for a proper mail app, so why is it that there is no app for this on the Appstore?
I dont think this is because of the no duplication of functionality rule since there are quite a few alternative browser apps. Would Apple allow such an app onto the Appstore?
======
RandallBrown
I'm curious what you think is wrong with the app. Most people I know seem to
really like the email app and they brought a similar design to their Mac
desktop app.

